# Canada after Graduation



## cloudcauseway (May 8, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction, I'm a bit overwhelmed by the number of different routes and information related to moving to Canada.

I graduate next year from the University of St Andrews and I have always been interested in moving to Canada, specifically Toronto. As anyone in the UK will tell you, the job market is horrendous, and I'm pretty keen to get out.

I have no idea where to start, is it as simple as applying for a job and then if I get it, applying for a Canadian work permit? are there any other routes?

Any help would be much appreciated

Stephen


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cloudcauseway said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction, I'm a bit overwhelmed by the number of different routes and information related to moving to Canada.
> 
> ...


Good Morning Stephen and welcome to the site,

You mention graduating from Uni next year so I'm assuming you're under 31 years of age. Your route to Canada is via 1 of 2 ways.
1) You are probably best going down the Working Holiday Visa (WHV) open to such as yourself. Please look at the following websites for more information.
Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada
International Experience Canada (IEC) – United Kingdom

2) The only other viable way for you is with a Temporary Work Permit (TWP) which requires you have pre-arranged employment. This requires finding an employer willing to apply to Government of Canada for permission to hire you. Unless you have considerable work experience this, I think, would be quite difficult.

Good Luck.


----------



## ShellStar89 (May 8, 2011)

cloudcauseway said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction, I'm a bit overwhelmed by the number of different routes and information related to moving to Canada.
> 
> ...



Hi!
Im in the same boat, the Uk for me has nothing to offer.
Have you tried looking the eligibility tool on the cic site?
It kind of gave me *some* direction to what job types to sort of aim for.

You can always try applying for a work visa?

Sorry not much help! lol x


----------

